# Buying a mobile phone in turkey



## chelspipp (Sep 17, 2013)

hi, 
I'm looking for advice on purchasing a mobile phone in Turkey. I will be living in Istanbul for a year, what is the best option for me? Most importantly I wonder if I invest a high quality smart phone here, will I be able to use a UK simcard in that phone in the future?
Thanks for your help
Chelsey


----------



## gokhan12 (Apr 13, 2014)

first, if you will buy a mobilephone from abroad you will have to register your phone. you will have to pay around 75$ . you should consider this. yeah if you buy here any kind of mobilephone you can use your UK sim card.


----------



## Sttiretella (Apr 14, 2014)

To use your old phone u must registered.
-Turkish citizens,we are registering on our passports) 
-Therefore,u have only one phone register right for each passport (speaking of 2 adults).
-I personally suggest you to bring your old phone,since cell phones are expensive there (except old models).


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes if you buy a Turkish mobile phone you can put a UK SIM card in it later. I did something similar. Yes it is true that Turkish mobiles are not cheap but probably about the same for an iPhone if you buy it from a reputable shop. It saves having to register the non-Turkish hand-set with the Turkish authorities. Also if you buy new in Turkey then you have somewhere local you can go back to sort out any issues, if any.


----------

